

Meg McLain Singled out by the TSA, Cuffed to a Chair, Her Ticket Ripped up - devmonk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJGvsAgpfig

======
elblanco
With various professional air-industry unions now protesting and individuals
now getting truly fed up, have we finally started to reach a point where
enough is enough? It's already demonstrated that the TSA doesn't appear to be
capable of preventing people from bringing bad things onto aircraft, of the
hundreds of millions of searches, x-rays etc. every year that they do, they
don't actually seem to stop anybody, we regularly hear in the news about
people with bizarre and/or dangerous items on aircraft.

Now we have full-body scanners or invasive full body pat-downs take your pick.
And the TSA says this is because they've been letting stuff through. So what
happens the next time somebody tries to light their underwear on fire or gets
on a plane with a mask or a prosthetic with a hidden compartment? Nude
searches? Then what? Cavity searches?

There's not a whole lot further you can go after that. Let me repeat that,
_we're two steps away from nude cavity searches in the security line while
trying to get on a plane._

At some point, somebody has to just realize that this theater of security
isn't really doing anybody any good, and the trade off is that we've all lost
our individual rights and privacy so that the government can ensure the
expensive flying metal tubes don't get damaged.

~~~
elblanco
Japan's funny take on the whole thing.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEeRD26hDDw>

------
fractallyte
It staggers me that no one came to her assistance.

Disgrace to the TSA - but far more so to the onlookers. 'Sheeple' indeed...

